# wow, so bam bam banned flavored tobacco



## Fatality

wut a fucking nub obam is

Yahoo! News Search Results for flavored tobacco ban

OUDaily.com | Flavored cigarette ban affects local store

gateway drugs my ass! i didnt start smoking fruit flavored ciggs, i started with marlboro. wut a bunch of liberal faggy cradle to grave dictitorial dipshit nonsense.


----------



## Dis

Huh?  English, please?


----------



## xotoxi

Fatality...do you smoke your fruity cigs to compliment your choice of drink?


----------



## Fatality

they ban fruit flavored tobacco but want to legalize pot!


----------



## Fatality

xotoxi said:


> Fatality...do you smoke your fruity cigs to compliment your choice of drink?



sorry i dont smoke


----------



## Fatality

i don be liking the fruit kine!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

*Obama thinks Cheerios are a drug too*

FDA Warns General Mills: Cheerios Is a Drug

By Jacob Goldstein

CheeriosHey, General Mills: If you want to say Cheerios is &#8220;clinically proven to lower cholesterol,&#8221; you better get your whole-grain Os approved as a new drug by the FDA.

FDA Warns General Mills: Cheerios Is a Drug - Health Blog - WSJ

Get them hooked on Cheerios when they young, next think they'll be robbing liquor stores for money for Frosted Flakes


----------



## Fatality

these brain dead nutters just keep digging it deeper


----------



## xotoxi

CrusaderFrank said:


> *Obama thinks Cheerios are a drug too*
> 
> FDA Warns General Mills: Cheerios Is a Drug


 
What a fuckin' TWAT you are!

Why do you think that a ruling made by the FDA is what "Obama thinks"?

Do you really think that each federal agency asks the President what they think prior to making decisions?


----------



## alan1

Fatality said:


> wut a fucking nub obam is
> 
> Yahoo! News Search Results for flavored tobacco ban
> 
> OUDaily.com | Flavored cigarette ban affects local store
> 
> gateway drugs my ass! i didnt start smoking fruit flavored ciggs, i started with marlboro. wut a bunch of liberal faggy cradle to grave dictitorial dipshit nonsense.



I primarily smoke regular cigarettes, but I smoke a pack a week of cherry flavored cigs.  Knowing this was coming around the bend, I purchased 2 cartons of the cherry ones before the ban took place.

What I find interesting, is that the ban is against _all_ flavored cigarettes _except_ menthol.  Menthol is a flavoring.  Now, why was menthol flavoring exempted?  I'll give you 3 guesses, and the first 2 don't count.


----------



## alan1

xotoxi said:


> What a fuckin' TWAT you are!
> 
> Why do you think that a ruling made by the FDA is what "Obama thinks"?
> 
> Do you really think that each federal agency asks the President what they think prior to making decisions?



Mr Obama is the one that gave the FDA oversight over tobacco/cigarettes. Prior to his presidency, that was reserved to the ATF (Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms).  This decision by the FDA has Mr Obama's fingerprints all over it.  One doesn't need to be a detective to figure that out.


----------



## paperview

MountainMan said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin' TWAT you are!
> 
> Why do you think that a ruling made by the FDA is what "Obama thinks"?
> 
> Do you really think that each federal agency asks the President what they think prior to making decisions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Obama is the one that gave the FDA oversight over tobacco/cigarettes. Prior to his presidency, that was reserved to the ATF (Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms).  This decision by the FDA has Mr Obama's fingerprints all over it.  One doesn't need to be a detective to figure that out.
Click to expand...

Yes, he signed a bill that was presented to him, voted on by many republicans.

House, Passed:

All Votes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Senate, Passed:

All Votes


----------



## paperview

And just for good measure:


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## alan1

paperview said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin' TWAT you are!
> 
> Why do you think that a ruling made by the FDA is what "Obama thinks"?
> 
> Do you really think that each federal agency asks the President what they think prior to making decisions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Obama is the one that gave the FDA oversight over tobacco/cigarettes. Prior to his presidency, that was reserved to the ATF (Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms).  This decision by the FDA has Mr Obama's fingerprints all over it.  One doesn't need to be a detective to figure that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he signed a bill that was presented to him, voted on by many republicans.
> 
> House, Passed:
> 
> All Votes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate, Passed:
> 
> All Votes
Click to expand...


What was the bill number?
I guarantee you that the bill was about something else, and giving the FDA control over tobacco was just a minor line item in the bill.  A line item requested by Mr Obama in all likelihood.


----------



## paperview

MountainMan said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Obama is the one that gave the FDA oversight over tobacco/cigarettes. Prior to his presidency, that was reserved to the ATF (Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms).  This decision by the FDA has Mr Obama's fingerprints all over it.  One doesn't need to be a detective to figure that out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he signed a bill that was presented to him, voted on by many republicans.
> 
> House, Passed:
> 
> All Votes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate, Passed:
> 
> All Votes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the bill number?
> I guarantee you that the bill was about something else, and giving the FDA control over tobacco was just a minor line item in the bill.  A line item requested by Mr Obama in all likelihood.
Click to expand...

H.R. 1256: Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act.


----------



## alan1

paperview said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he signed a bill that was presented to him, voted on by many republicans.
> 
> House, Passed:
> 
> All Votes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate, Passed:
> 
> All Votes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the bill number?
> I guarantee you that the bill was about something else, and giving the FDA control over tobacco was just a minor line item in the bill.  A line item requested by Mr Obama in all likelihood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> H.R. 1256: Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act.
Click to expand...

I stand corrected.  The bill was primarily for giving the FDA control.
I think I'll light up a cherry flavored cigarette.


----------



## paperview

MountainMan said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the bill number?
> I guarantee you that the bill was about something else, and giving the FDA control over tobacco was just a minor line item in the bill.  A line item requested by Mr Obama in all likelihood.
> 
> 
> 
> H.R. 1256: Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stand corrected.  The bill was primarily for giving the FDA control.
> I think I'll light up a cherry flavored cigarette.
Click to expand...



Me too.  Got a light?


----------



## alan1

paperview said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> H.R. 1256: Family Smoking Prevention and Tobacco Control Act.
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected.  The bill was primarily for giving the FDA control.
> I think I'll light up a cherry flavored cigarette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  Got a light?
Click to expand...

Here you go.


----------



## PixieStix

For those of you who think this is nothing, think again. Jobs will be lost over this. Many local ciagrette stores will lose revenue and will be forced to let employees go. For those of you who are pro choice and pro freedom, and pro capitalism. This should be an issue for you



Those menthol cigarettes are smoked by millions and have been found to cause more problems than the smoother and world class tobacco that was dreams and djarum cigarettes

Kids do not start smoking because a cigarrete tastes good, they do it because it is cool.
I have a question for you. Why did they not ban menthol cigarettes???



> A 2002 study found 60% of middle school smokers smoked menthol, says scientist James Hersey with RTI International, an independent research institute in Washington, D.C. "I think menthol is easier to smoke, so kids will often start with menthol."
> And Hersey's research suggests young menthol smokers are more likely to be addicted to nicotine than their peers who smoke non-menthol cigarettes. But studies of whether menthol smokers find it more difficult to quit than non-menthol smokers have had mixed results.
> In a study of more than 4,000 middle and high school students, University of Georgia researchers Jerome Legge and Jessica Muilenburg found menthol smokers smoked more cigarettes than non-menthol smokers.
> And among menthol smokers, blacks smoked more than whites, they reported last year. In the USA, about 80% of black smokers prefer menthol cigarettes, compared with only about a quarter of white smokers.
> "Any proposed legislation should consider the special problems of menthol and its relationship to high cigarette consumption, especially for African-American adolescents," Legge and Muilenburg concluded.
> But, Legge said last week, a ban on menthol cigarettes could create an illegal market for them.


 
Besides kids steal their parents cigarettes to start with. It happens to already be illegal to sell cigarettes to kids.Most people do not know that the banned cigarettes were about a third more expensive that the average cigarette, kids are now smoking black and mild cigars. You cannot stop kids from smoking whatever they get their hands on. It is up to parents not the nanny state to raise their kids to make good choices.

Mention dream or djarum cigarettes to kids that smoke, they will most likely say "Whut is dream and djarum"? 

Oh, and one more point I would like to make, is that the smirnoff ice tastes like soda pop. Any of you who have a problem with that needs to contact your nanny state representative on that one


----------



## alan1

PixieStix said:


> For those of you who think this is nothing, think again. Jobs will be lost over this. Many local ciagrette stores will lose revenue and will be forced to let employees go. For those of you who are pro choice and pro freedom, and pro capitalism. This should be an issue for you
> 
> 
> 
> Those menthol cigarettes are smoked by millions and have been found to cause more problems than the smoother and world class tobacco that was dreams and djarum cigarettes
> 
> Kids do not start smoking because a cigarrete tastes good, they do it because it is cool.
> I have a question for you. Why did they not ban menthol cigarettes???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 2002 study found 60% of middle school smokers smoked menthol, says scientist James Hersey with RTI International, an independent research institute in Washington, D.C. "I think menthol is easier to smoke, so kids will often start with menthol."
> And Hersey's research suggests young menthol smokers are more likely to be addicted to nicotine than their peers who smoke non-menthol cigarettes. But studies of whether menthol smokers find it more difficult to quit than non-menthol smokers have had mixed results.
> In a study of more than 4,000 middle and high school students, University of Georgia researchers Jerome Legge and Jessica Muilenburg found menthol smokers smoked more cigarettes than non-menthol smokers.
> And among menthol smokers, blacks smoked more than whites, they reported last year. In the USA, *about 80% of black smokers prefer menthol cigarettes*, compared with only about a quarter of white smokers.
> "Any proposed legislation should consider the special problems of menthol and its relationship to high cigarette consumption, especially for African-American adolescents," Legge and Muilenburg concluded.
> But, Legge said last week, a ban on menthol cigarettes could create an illegal market for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides kids steal their parents cigarettes to start with. It happens to already be illegal to sell cigarettes to kids.Most people do not know that the banned cigarettes were about a third more expensive that the average cigarette, kids are now smoking black and mild cigars. You cannot stop kids from smoking whatever they get their hands on. It is up to parents not the nanny state to raise their kids to make good choices.
> 
> Mention dream or djarum cigarettes to kids that smoke, they will most likely say "Whut is dream and djarum"?
> 
> Oh, and one more point I would like to make, is that the smirnoff ice tastes like soda pop. Any of you who have a problem with that needs to contact your nanny state representative on that one
Click to expand...

Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner.
Now, everybody knows why menthol flavoring wasn't banned.

edited to add

Dreams Jubilee Blend are the cherry flavored cigarettes I smoke.  I was in my 40's before I started smoking them, it must be my second childhood.


----------



## PixieStix

MountainMan said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> wut a fucking nub obam is
> 
> Yahoo! News Search Results for flavored tobacco ban
> 
> OUDaily.com | Flavored cigarette ban affects local store
> 
> gateway drugs my ass! i didnt start smoking fruit flavored ciggs, i started with marlboro. wut a bunch of liberal faggy cradle to grave dictitorial dipshit nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I primarily smoke regular cigarettes, but I smoke a pack a week of cherry flavored cigs. Knowing this was coming around the bend, I purchased 2 cartons of the cherry ones before the ban took place.
> 
> What I find interesting, is that the ban is against _all_ flavored cigarettes _except_ menthol. Menthol is a flavoring. Now, why was menthol flavoring exempted? I'll give you 3 guesses, and the first 2 don't count.
Click to expand...

 
I smoke a dream with my coffee every evening after work. I got 6 cartons given to me, by a cigarette store owner. She lost thousands of dollars initially, and will continue to lose revenue because of this ban


Now people are searching for a way to get back the flavor, looking for extracts to put either on their filters or the cigarette itself. That could become a potential issue for congress, since they have nothing better to do. 
Bunch of no good for nothing assholes that probably smoke anything they want from around the world. Probably even cuban cigars


----------



## PixieStix

Here is one more thing

http://www.smokes-spirits.com/images/promotion/2009PACTact.pdf


----------



## Thinman

And so it begins.

Mandates!

And where will it end?


----------



## PixieStix

Thinman said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> Mandates!
> 
> And where will it end?


 

When the nanny state nannies everyone and everything, and erases capitalism


----------



## Dis

Does that mean I there will never be any Long Island flavored tobacco?

Cause I'd start smoking again if my smokes tastes like booze.


----------



## Fatality

flavored cigars are next

House committee probes whether flavored cigars fall under federal ban on flavored cigarettes | San Francisco Examiner


----------



## KittenKoder

Fatality said:


> wut a fucking nub obam is
> 
> Yahoo! News Search Results for flavored tobacco ban
> 
> OUDaily.com | Flavored cigarette ban affects local store
> 
> gateway drugs my ass! i didnt start smoking fruit flavored ciggs, i started with marlboro. wut a bunch of liberal faggy cradle to grave dictitorial dipshit nonsense.



Except menthol, however now corporations are using that "almost banned" status to jack the prices up. Government regulation becomes a tool for more corporation profits. I have a theory that the only reason said ban was enacted was to give a few tobacco companies such an edge over ones like Camel.


----------



## Fatality

KittenKoder said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> wut a fucking nub obam is
> 
> Yahoo! News Search Results for flavored tobacco ban
> 
> OUDaily.com | Flavored cigarette ban affects local store
> 
> gateway drugs my ass! i didnt start smoking fruit flavored ciggs, i started with marlboro. wut a bunch of liberal faggy cradle to grave dictitorial dipshit nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except menthol, however now corporations are using that "almost banned" status to jack the prices up. Government regulation becomes a tool for more corporation profits. I have a theory that the only reason said ban was enacted was to give a few tobacco companies such an edge over ones like Camel.
Click to expand...


camels have menthol


----------



## KittenKoder

Fatality said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> wut a fucking nub obam is
> 
> Yahoo! News Search Results for flavored tobacco ban
> 
> OUDaily.com | Flavored cigarette ban affects local store
> 
> gateway drugs my ass! i didnt start smoking fruit flavored ciggs, i started with marlboro. wut a bunch of liberal faggy cradle to grave dictitorial dipshit nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except menthol, however now corporations are using that "almost banned" status to jack the prices up. Government regulation becomes a tool for more corporation profits. I have a theory that the only reason said ban was enacted was to give a few tobacco companies such an edge over ones like Camel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> camels have menthol
Click to expand...


They do now, before they were known for the "berry" flavored smokes, and other companies couldn't keep up with those but the others had menthol. Now Camels have menthol but the "cheap" brands are about the same price. At least Camel didn't raise their prices for this ban, if I could stand their tobacco I'd smoke that brand just because of that.


----------



## alan1

Fatality said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> wut a fucking nub obam is
> 
> Yahoo! News Search Results for flavored tobacco ban
> 
> OUDaily.com | Flavored cigarette ban affects local store
> 
> gateway drugs my ass! i didnt start smoking fruit flavored ciggs, i started with marlboro. wut a bunch of liberal faggy cradle to grave dictitorial dipshit nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except menthol, however now corporations are using that "almost banned" status to jack the prices up. Government regulation becomes a tool for more corporation profits. I have a theory that the only reason said ban was enacted was to give a few tobacco companies such an edge over ones like Camel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> camels have menthol
Click to expand...


That's not Kool


----------



## Fatality

KittenKoder said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except menthol, however now corporations are using that "almost banned" status to jack the prices up. Government regulation becomes a tool for more corporation profits. I have a theory that the only reason said ban was enacted was to give a few tobacco companies such an edge over ones like Camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camels have menthol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do now, before they were known for the "berry" flavored smokes, and other companies couldn't keep up with those but the others had menthol. Now Camels have menthol but the "cheap" brands are about the same price. At least Camel didn't raise their prices for this ban, if I could stand their tobacco I'd smoke that brand just because of that.
Click to expand...


well i havent smoked for years but since they are going after the cigars next im going to buy some nat shermans flavored smokes before they are gone just out of spite


----------



## strollingbones

why not legalize pot? and what does that have to do with the ban on flavored tobacco?


----------



## strollingbones

when i smoked ciggies...i tried the amercian eagle brand....all organic no addictives..fuck its the addictives that make a ciggie...malaboro smokers are just too hard core to go organic


----------



## chanel

They didn't ban menthol? Well That can only mean one thing. Obama hates black people.


----------



## Fatality

strollingbones said:


> why not legalize pot? and what does that have to do with the ban on flavored tobacco?



more "kids" smoke pot than they do flavored tobacco, they just arent into it.

what kind of stupid asshole bans tobacco in the first place? some friggin goody two shoes who thinks his/her decisions on life are better than everyone elses.

wut will all the hippies do without their clove ciggs?


----------



## Fatality

chanel said:


> They didn't ban menthol? Well That can only mean one thing. Obama hates black people.



yep, he wants to kill them with cancer and emphysema


----------



## alan1

chanel said:


> They didn't ban menthol? Well That can only mean one thing. Obama hates black people.



Actually, there are two possible reasons.
1.  He hates blacks and wants them to die from lung cancer.
2.  He loves blacks and want them to have their preferred cigarettes available.

Where is Charlie Bass?  I bet he knows the answer.


----------



## Fatality

MountainMan said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't ban menthol? Well That can only mean one thing. Obama hates black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there are two possible reasons.
> 1.  He hates blacks and wants them to die from lung cancer.
> 2.  He loves blacks and want them to have their preferred cigarettes available.
> 
> Where is Charlie Bass?  I bet he knows the answer.
Click to expand...


and choice two will lead to choice one


----------



## alan1

Fatality said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't ban menthol? Well That can only mean one thing. Obama hates black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there are two possible reasons.
> 1.  He hates blacks and wants them to die from lung cancer.
> 2.  He loves blacks and want them to have their preferred cigarettes available.
> 
> Where is Charlie Bass?  I bet he knows the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and choice two will lead to choice one
Click to expand...


3rd possibility, he doesn't want them to collect social security.


----------



## Fatality

MountainMan said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there are two possible reasons.
> 1.  He hates blacks and wants them to die from lung cancer.
> 2.  He loves blacks and want them to have their preferred cigarettes available.
> 
> Where is Charlie Bass?  I bet he knows the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and choice two will lead to choice one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3rd possibility, he doesn't want them to collect social security.
Click to expand...


now we are starting to get somewhere.


----------



## sitarro

MountainMan said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there are two possible reasons.
> 1.  He hates blacks and wants them to die from lung cancer.
> 2.  He loves blacks and want them to have their preferred cigarettes available.
> 
> Where is Charlie Bass?  I bet he knows the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and choice two will lead to choice one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3rd possibility, he doesn't want them to collect social security.
Click to expand...


4th possibility, he doesn't want to lose his major supporters....... he's already losing a lot of the independents and guilt ridden idiot whites.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

yall do realize, at the end of the day (ya know, after the complaining), that cigarettes are bad for you, eh?  yes, not-smoking IS a better life decision.  Any doctor in the country will tell you that. Heart, lung, kidneys; all screwed. Got diabetes like millions of other Americans and still smoke?  Even more screwed.  And there are good therapies out there to help you quit (e.g. welbutrin + patch).

Meanwhile, the government makes more profit on each pack of cigarettes you buy than the tobacco farmer, refiner, distributor, and retailer combined. If you want to talk about jobs and profit lost, you should realize that the government actually takes the biggest hit.

In case it's not already abundantly clear: no one in the FDA cares what smokers think about tobacco use.  (Does anyone think it should be otherwise?)  Their goal is public health.

Sorry if I upset anyone with this post, I've just seen one too many people with cancer as a result of their bad habits.


----------



## Fatality

SmarterThanHick said:


> yall do realize, at the end of the day (ya know, after the complaining), that cigarettes are bad for you, eh?  yes, not-smoking IS a better life decision.  Any doctor in the country will tell you that. Heart, lung, kidneys; all screwed. Got diabetes like millions of other Americans and still smoke?  Even more screwed.  And there are good therapies out there to help you quit (e.g. welbutrin + patch).
> 
> Meanwhile, the government makes more profit on each pack of cigarettes you buy than the tobacco farmer, refiner, distributor, and retailer combined. If you want to talk about jobs and profit lost, you should realize that the government actually takes the biggest hit.
> 
> In case it's not already abundantly clear: no one in the FDA cares what smokers think about tobacco use.  (Does anyone think it should be otherwise?)  Their goal is public health.
> 
> Sorry if I upset anyone with this post, I've just seen one too many people with cancer as a result of their bad habits.



1. its the persons choice to smoke if they want. 

2. what source of tax revenure will take the place of the revenue lost from banning over taxed tobacco products.

3. they choose to smoke, they live or die with the results.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

Fatality said:


> 2. what source of tax revenure will take the place of the revenue lost from banning over taxed tobacco products.


Honestly, don't care.



Fatality said:


> 3. they choose to smoke, they live or die with the results.


Except, they don't.  "They" generally put a huge burden on that health care thing that everyone is up in arms about.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

xotoxi said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama thinks Cheerios are a drug too*
> 
> FDA Warns General Mills: Cheerios Is a Drug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fuckin' TWAT you are!
> 
> Why do you think that a ruling made by the FDA is what "Obama thinks"?
> 
> Do you really think that each federal agency asks the President what they think prior to making decisions?
Click to expand...


the Buck stop with Obama, just deal with it


----------



## Fatality

SmarterThanHick said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. what source of tax revenure will take the place of the revenue lost from banning over taxed tobacco products.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. they choose to smoke, they live or die with the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except, they don't.  "They" generally put a huge burden on that health care thing that everyone is up in arms about.
Click to expand...


well you should care, unless you dont care how much youre taxed and have an endless supply of money?


only welfare recipients and their enablers are up in arms about a so-called "burden" on health care that only big daddy government can fix for the poor peons who cant tell the difference between their ass and a hole in the ground.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

Fatality said:


> well you should care, unless you dont care how much youre taxed and have an endless supply of money?


Sorry, you can't pay me (or in this case, remove taxation) enough to knowingly promote a major health issue that kills >1200 Americans each day.  Besides, where do you think all that "lost" tax money winds up now?  (back in the pockets of Americans)



Fatality said:


> only welfare recipients and their enablers are up in arms about a so-called "burden" on health care that only big daddy government can fix for the poor peons who cant tell the difference between their ass and a hole in the ground.


that and, ya know, the doctors who are constantly seeing smokers.  

i recommend you keep your money and your health.


----------



## sitarro

SmarterThanHick said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> well you should care, unless you dont care how much youre taxed and have an endless supply of money?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you can't pay me (or in this case, remove taxation) enough to knowingly promote a major health issue that kills >1200 Americans each day.  Besides, where do you think all that "lost" tax money winds up now?  (back in the pockets of Americans)
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> only welfare recipients and their enablers are up in arms about a so-called "burden" on health care that only big daddy government can fix for the poor peons who cant tell the difference between their ass and a hole in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that and, ya know, the doctors who are constantly seeing smokers.
> 
> i recommend you keep your money and your health.
Click to expand...


What else should we stop doing because it's bad for your health? Driving a car, motorcycle riding, rollerblading, skiing, snow boarding, snowmobiling, soccer, football, hockey, basketball, gymnastics? Mountain climbing, surfing, bungee jumping, hunting, fishing, bicycle riding, sex (especially fag sex), drinking alcohol, working dangerous jobs, prescription drugs, flying private aircraft, sky diving, scuba diving, horseback riding, scientific research???? All of these and many others have a danger to them, how many of these should be banned?


----------



## Fatality

SmarterThanHick said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> well you should care, unless you dont care how much youre taxed and have an endless supply of money?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you can't pay me (or in this case, remove taxation) enough to knowingly promote a major health issue that kills >1200 Americans each day.  Besides, where do you think all that "lost" tax money winds up now?  (back in the pockets of Americans)
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> only welfare recipients and their enablers are up in arms about a so-called "burden" on health care that only big daddy government can fix for the poor peons who cant tell the difference between their ass and a hole in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that and, ya know, the doctors who are constantly seeing smokers.
> 
> i recommend you keep your money and your health.
Click to expand...


the taxes will be gone when the tobacco is gone, an then they will screw something else over

you can feel bad about smokers health all you want but they brought it on themselves, its their choice


----------



## chanel

NJ is proposing a ban on smoking at the beach. Next up - the skin cancer crusaders. No sunbathing! Its bad for you!


----------



## PixieStix

Fatality said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> well you should care, unless you dont care how much youre taxed and have an endless supply of money?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you can't pay me (or in this case, remove taxation) enough to knowingly promote a major health issue that kills >1200 Americans each day. Besides, where do you think all that "lost" tax money winds up now? (back in the pockets of Americans)
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> only welfare recipients and their enablers are up in arms about a so-called "burden" on health care that only big daddy government can fix for the poor peons who cant tell the difference between their ass and a hole in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that and, ya know, the doctors who are constantly seeing smokers.
> 
> i recommend you keep your money and your health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the taxes will be gone when the tobacco is gone, an then they will screw something else over
> 
> you can feel bad about smokers health all you want but they brought it on themselves, its their choice
Click to expand...

 

Some seem to think "choice" applies to killing innocent babies. I think it is indoctrinational


----------



## Dis

How does a thread on smoking wind up in Food & Wine?


----------



## REVxERIK

CrusaderFrank said:


> *Obama thinks Cheerios are a drug too*
> 
> FDA Warns General Mills: Cheerios Is a Drug
> 
> By Jacob Goldstein
> 
> CheeriosHey, General Mills: If you want to say Cheerios is clinically proven to lower cholesterol, you better get your whole-grain Os approved as a new drug by the FDA.
> 
> FDA Warns General Mills: Cheerios Is a Drug - Health Blog - WSJ
> 
> Get them hooked on Cheerios when they young, next think they'll be robbing liquor stores for money for Frosted Flakes



i love how obama is not mentioned in the article he posted


----------



## SmarterThanHick

sitarro said:


> What else should we stop doing because it's bad for your health? Driving a car, motorcycle riding, rollerblading, skiing, snow boarding, snowmobiling, soccer, football, hockey, basketball, gymnastics? Mountain climbing, surfing, bungee jumping, hunting, fishing, bicycle riding, sex (especially fag sex), drinking alcohol, working dangerous jobs, prescription drugs, flying private aircraft, sky diving, scuba diving, horseback riding, scientific research???? All of these and many others have a danger to them, how many of these should be banned?



So you're comparing an addictive drug that kills 1200 Americans per day to?  fishing? bicycle riding?  scientific research?

Really?  OK, let's continue your comparison.  Remind me.  How many deaths occur per day from fishing?  

How many children have asthma as a second hand result of their parents bicycle riding?

Great comparison there.  I love the logic that if any two things have any similarity whatsoever, no matter how abstract, remote, or stretching it may be, they are clearly equivalent.




Fatality said:


> the taxes will be gone when the tobacco is gone, an then they will screw something else over
> 
> you can feel bad about smokers health all you want but they brought it on themselves, its their choice


and yet, people making bad choices always winds up with the rest of society taking on the burden of their stupidity.  But the fact is, the "choice" is pretty skewed.  This isn't choosing which brand of laundry detergent you want to use, and changing your mind next week.  The "choice" usually comes as a result of teenagers (illegal <18) being pressured into trying it for one reason or another, be it peers, media, what have you (after all, how is it that so many kids who can't legally buy cigarettes manage to smoke?) trying something, and becoming physically unable to stop.  Physical dependence refers to LACK of choice.  So no, you can't just pass this off as "their choice", nor should you turn a blind eye from an ethical standpoint either.


----------



## alan1

SmarterThanHick said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. what source of tax revenure will take the place of the revenue lost from banning over taxed tobacco products.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. they choose to smoke, they live or die with the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except, they don't.  *"They" generally put a huge burden on that health care thing that everyone is up in arms about*.
Click to expand...


No they don't.
Study: Fat people cheaper to treat - USATODAY.com

snip,


> In a paper published online Monday in the Public Library of Science Medicine journal, Dutch researchers found that the health costs of thin and healthy people in adulthood are more expensive than those of either fat people or smokers.


----------



## Thinman

Cigarettes are not illegal and if congress makes it illegal, they will start the largest smuggling and bootlegging industry since prohibition.  Smoking is not illegal, it is a choice.

When I started smoking, I could buy a pack of cigarettes for 18 cents.  Now, if I buy them by the carton, they are 5 dollars per pack.  I can afford them.  I choose to smoke.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

MountainMan said:


> No they don't.
> Study: Fat people cheaper to treat - USATODAY.com



so it's saying that if people die when they are younger, it costs society less money because thin healthy people who live long lives need more care in their later years?  So, killing people young = good for society.  Is that really the stance you want to take?  Do you really want to side with the Dutch study?  Who trusts the Dutch anyway?  I'll tell ya who.  Terrorists.


----------



## alan1

SmarterThanHick said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> Study: Fat people cheaper to treat - USATODAY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it's saying that if people die when they are younger, it costs society less money because thin healthy people who live long lives need more care in their later years?  So, killing people young = good for society.  Is that really the stance you want to take?  Do you really want to side with the Dutch study?  Who trusts the Dutch anyway?  I'll tell ya who.  Terrorists.
Click to expand...


You made a false claim.
I provided you with the information to prove that it was false.
What you do with the knowledge I shared is up to you.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

technically you didn't.  technically you just showed people dying faster means they spend less money on healthcare than people with twice the lifespan.  you didn't show burden, which would be indicated by people taxing the rest of society more because they can't pick up the health care costs themselves.  Now, which group skimps out on their bill the most?  Compare that group to the group most likely to smoke?

Socio-economic differences in smoking
http://www.americanlegacy.org/PDFPublications/Socio-Economic_Status_and_Smoking_Fact_Sheet.pdf
Working Class Matters: Socioeconomic Disadvantage, Race/Ethnicity, Gender, and Smoking in NHIS 2000


----------



## alan1

SmarterThanHick said:


> technically you didn't.  technically you just showed people dying faster means they spend less money on healthcare *than people with twice the lifespan*.  you didn't show burden, which would be indicated by people taxing the rest of society more because they can't pick up the health care costs themselves.  Now, which group skimps out on their bill the most?  Compare that group to the group most likely to smoke?
> 
> Socio-economic differences in smoking
> http://www.americanlegacy.org/PDFPublications/Socio-Economic_Status_and_Smoking_Fact_Sheet.pdf
> Working Class Matters: Socioeconomic Disadvantage, Race/Ethnicity, Gender, and Smoking in NHIS 2000



It's a 7 year difference in lifespan.  Did you read the article, or are just trying to pick a fight?


----------



## Dis

Thinman said:


> Cigarettes are not illegal and if congress makes it illegal, they will start the largest smuggling and bootlegging industry since prohibition.  Smoking is not illegal, it is a choice.
> 
> When I started smoking, I could buy a pack of cigarettes for 18 cents.  Now, if I buy them by the carton, they are 5 dollars per pack.  I can afford them.  I choose to smoke.



$50 a carton? What are you smoking?  They average about $70 a carton here.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

MountainMan said:


> It's a 7 year difference in lifespan.  Did you read the article, or are just trying to pick a fight?


For the Dutch.  Did you read the article?  Here in America, it's more than 7 years.

Women Smokers Lose 14.5 Years Off Life Span - washingtonpost.com
Women Smokers Lose 14.5 Years Off Life Span
Are You A Smoker? Take 20 Years Off Your Life Span - Medicine.org
Smoking and Life Expectancy &mdash; Infoplease.com
Annual Smoking-Attributable Mortality, Years of Potential Life Lost, and Productivity Losses --- United States, 1997--2001

Interesting...  CDC says well over a decade...  Oh but, it's only a little decade, right?  Nonetheless, you still haven't addressed burden in the least.


----------



## alan1

Dis said:


> Thinman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cigarettes are not illegal and if congress makes it illegal, they will start the largest smuggling and bootlegging industry since prohibition.  Smoking is not illegal, it is a choice.
> 
> When I started smoking, I could buy a pack of cigarettes for 18 cents.  Now, if I buy them by the carton, they are 5 dollars per pack.  I can afford them.  I choose to smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 a carton? What are you smoking?  They average about $70 a carton here.
Click to expand...


You obviously live in a higher tax state then Thinman or me.  I pay just under $50 a carton.


----------



## alan1

SmarterThanHick said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 7 year difference in lifespan.  Did you read the article, or are just trying to pick a fight?
> 
> 
> 
> For the Dutch.  Did you read the article?  Here in America, it's more than 7 years.
> 
> Women Smokers Lose 14.5 Years Off Life Span - washingtonpost.com
> Women Smokers Lose 14.5 Years Off Life Span
> Are You A Smoker? Take 20 Years Off Your Life Span - Medicine.org
> Smoking and Life Expectancy &mdash; Infoplease.com
> Annual Smoking-Attributable Mortality, Years of Potential Life Lost, and Productivity Losses --- United States, 1997--2001
> 
> Interesting...  CDC says well over a decade...  Oh but, it's only a little decade, right?  Nonetheless, you still haven't addressed burden in the least.
Click to expand...


I'm not in the mood to argue with you, because I really don't care.


----------



## Fatality

SmarterThanHick said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> the taxes will be gone when the tobacco is gone, an then they will screw something else over
> 
> you can feel bad about smokers health all you want but they brought it on themselves, its their choice
> 
> 
> 
> and yet, people making bad choices always winds up with the rest of society taking on the burden of their stupidity.  But the fact is, the "choice" is pretty skewed.  This isn't choosing which brand of laundry detergent you want to use, and changing your mind next week.  The "choice" usually comes as a result of teenagers (illegal <18) being pressured into trying it for one reason or another, be it peers, media, what have you (after all, how is it that so many kids who can't legally buy cigarettes manage to smoke?) trying something, and becoming physically unable to stop.  Physical dependence refers to LACK of choice.  So no, you can't just pass this off as "their choice", nor should you turn a blind eye from an ethical standpoint either.
Click to expand...


there is no burden on society, that is your excuse for trying to control behavior you personaly dont like.

most teens wont go near flavored tobacco, there is no peer pressure to try it. menthol being the exception and is somehow not part of the ban...hmmm

physical or psychological dependance is a known fact before the behavior begins, everyone has parents, and health class, are are taught about the risks involved. the risks are also apparent in society no one is going in eyes wide shut.


----------



## Fatality

Thinman said:


> Cigarettes are not illegal and if congress makes it illegal, they will start the largest smuggling and bootlegging industry since prohibition.  Smoking is not illegal, it is a choice.
> 
> When I started smoking, I could buy a pack of cigarettes for 18 cents.  Now, if I buy them by the carton, they are 5 dollars per pack.  I can afford them.  I choose to smoke.



the ban is on flavored tobacco


----------



## Thinman

Dis said:


> Thinman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cigarettes are not illegal and if congress makes it illegal, they will start the largest smuggling and bootlegging industry since prohibition.  Smoking is not illegal, it is a choice.
> 
> When I started smoking, I could buy a pack of cigarettes for 18 cents.  Now, if I buy them by the carton, they are 5 dollars per pack.  I can afford them.  I choose to smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 a carton? What are you smoking?  They average about $70 a carton here.
Click to expand...


Marlboro, I live in Calfornia.  Of course, you can't smoke anywhere here, but you can still buy them.  I'm moving to Las Vegas.  People there don't treat smokers like scum.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

Fatality said:


> there is no burden on society, that is your excuse for trying to control behavior you personaly dont like.


false.  this is your excuse against legitimate evidence you can't refute.


----------



## PixieStix

Dis said:


> How does a thread on smoking wind up in Food & Wine?


 

You obviously have not smoked a good DREAM

Absolutely heavenly. But they are no more because progressives want to take us backwards


----------



## Fatality

SmarterThanHick said:


> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no burden on society, that is your excuse for trying to control behavior you personaly dont like.
> 
> 
> 
> false.  this is your excuse against legitimate evidence you can't refute.
Click to expand...


the burdon on society would be your dream of government controlled doctor visits


----------



## Fatality

PixieStix said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a thread on smoking wind up in Food & Wine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have not smoked a good DREAM
> 
> Absolutely heavenly. But they are no more because progressives want to take us backwards
Click to expand...


i dont know what a dream is, but im going out tomorrow to buy some Nat Shermans flavored smokes before they are also gone. bought some primetimes the other day just to spite the ban, i dont even smoke.


----------

